# Off the Table!!



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

This past week Cora decided to begin her rebellion. It hasn't been too bad yet, but I need help with 2 behavior issues.

Today when I got home from work I found the monkey on the KITCHEN TABLE with a vanilla cookie! I figured she jumped onto the chair via a laundry basket full of towels and then up onto the table. So I took her off, moved the basket and pushed in the chairs. A little while later, I came out of the bathroom to find her on the TABLE AGAIN! I don't know how she's doing it! I tried to catch her in the act but I think she knows I'm peeking so won't do it. HELP!!! How do I keep her off the Kitchen table?

Also Cora has begun barking like a nut sometimes for a reason and other times for nothing at all. Now when she sees people that she knows (either in or out of the house) or meets new people she goes all out with the barking. She's not scared or anything (her little tush and tail are up and wagging) but man does she bark. For some people it will stop as soon as they pet her but for others she just continues. Same happens when we are on walks. She randomly barks at some people and not others (children, men, women, old, young, in between  ). Seeing that she doesn't discriminate I can't figure out what makes her bark at one passerby and not another. How do I teach her that excessive barking is a no no? 

Thanks! 

Jess and Cora (The maltese who thinks shes part rabbit/cat)


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know about the table thing but Max likes to bark when he sees people. He is just saying "hey I am over here, come see me." I just redirect his attention. I give him another command. I tell him to sit or lay down. I don't allow him to keep his attention on what ever he is barking at. I do that also when he tries to jump on people, or basically any behavior that I find is unacceptable. Has been working wonders. He likes to sit in the window and bark at what ever is going on out there, now he still barks a little, but it is a muffled bark, like he doesn't want me to hear it. Hope this helps.


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

> I don't know about the table thing but Max likes to bark when he sees people. He is just saying "hey I am over here, come see me." I just redirect his attention. I give him another command. I tell him to sit or lay down. I don't allow him to keep his attention on what ever he is barking at. I do that also when he tries to jump on people, or basically any behavior that I find is unacceptable. Has been working wonders. He likes to sit in the window and bark at what ever is going on out there, now he still barks a little, but it is a muffled bark, like he doesn't want me to hear it. Hope this helps.[/B]



Hey thanks for the response, I tried getting Cora's attention with treats, toys and by telling her to sit but it doesn't seem to work. Sometimes she'll listen and other times it seems like she'll purposely go louder. So cute that Max does that. Cora like Max, Loves to sit and look out the window. In the beginning she'd make small growling noises or bark once maybe twice but that would be it. This past week it's like she's bark possessed. Appreciate the help


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Out of three dogs, I've got two yappers. If you can figure out the answer to this age old problem, I'm listening.... :smstarz: 

as for the table, hummmm.....that's a tough one. When I first brought Tinker home, he was like a little wild animal and would go where ever he darn well pleased. My upstairs office is the cat's domain and "NO DOGS ALLOWED". I have an 8" screen leaning up against the doorway and Archie & Abbey know this means "keep out". A few times I found Tink on top of my desk eating cat food!!! :smmadder: I've had to scold him a few times and put him back out in the hallway, and he now knows what the screen means. Good luck on that one.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A couple of table creations:

String empty soda cans together and put them around the edge of the table. That way when she jumps up, they fall and make a lot of noise. 

Double-sided tape. This is one you can only do when you are home since she could get caught up if left alone with it. 

Snappy trainers are these modified mouse-trap devices that snap over to scare them. Same idea as the soda cans. 

Scat mat. This is something you buy that gives a little jolt when they step on it. I've done it to myself and it is really nothing. It works great on kitties and I've had some people have luck with their dogs. 



I like to ask for an incompatible behavior when my dog barks. You need to have a behavior that your dog knows VERY well including with distractions. You have to work on that solid behavior before you can expect it to work. Also, consider the value of your treats. Not all treats are created equal. Somethings dogs go bonkers over and others are just ok. Play around and find what is most valuable to her (say hot dog or chicken). Save that for barking time only. Another thing that can give you an edge on walks is a Gentle Leader. This is a head halter (think the same idea of a head halter on a horse to lead them). Many dogs knock it down a few notches with the GL on. The gentle pressure on top of the nose/muzzle is a calming signal for dogs. It also ensures that you always "have her head" which means you can get her attention or redirect it. GLs need to be properly fitted - the pet store should show you how. Use only a 4 or 6 ft leash with it - NEVER a retractable leash. 

Another thing I would do is get her into a basic obedience class. This is a great place to work on her behaviors with distractions and being able to set her up to bark and redirect her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd just move the chairs away from the table--particularly when you're not around so that there's no accidents.

I like JMMs idea about the Gentle Leader. I used one with Ollie early on for several weeks and my siberian-huskey-Ollie became like a gentle little lamb. It gives you control--more importantly it puts them in a submissive position. It changed him completely and after several weeks he was good to go on a regular harness. He still likes to "lead" me on our walks, but it's not a big deal and he's a very good boy otherwise.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's some articles about excessive barking. Maybe you'll find some tips from the articles. Good Luck!!



<a href="http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/our_pets_for_life_program/dog_behavior_tip_sheets/barking.html" target="_blank">

HSUS "Barking"</a>



Siriuspup.com's "Excessive Barking"



Best Friends' "Dealing With Excessive Barking"


----------

